# Orange growth on molly



## Alyxandra (Sep 22, 2007)

I've got a molly with a strange orange growth on his head. He does have some light gold dusting, so I had thought the orange spot was just part of his color, but suddenly the spot has puffed up and there's no mistaking it for natural anymore. The spot has been there for a while, but it's only in the past day or two that it's suddenly puffed out and gotten large. Any ideas what it might be? None of my other fish are showing signs of problems so hopefully it's not something that's catching. But I'd like to know what it might be. I'd have assumed a tumor if not for the bright orange coloration.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Alyxandra.:wave:

Do you have pictures of the orange spot?


----------



## Alyxandra (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for the VERY poor quality. This is the best I could get. But might give you a better idea of size and color of the growth.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Doesn't look like tumor to me.:? Hard to say what exactly it is. It'll be worth though to treat it with salt in a separate tank and hope that it will disappear. As your fish is a molly, it will simply benefit from the additional salt though salt is not at all necessary.


----------

